# First post and Display



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello everyone just came across this forum recently and its great lots of good and fun information. I have always like Halloween but have never reall done anything for it. Well my brother found unpleasnt streets web page and that got the ball rolling. We have decorated his girlfriends place and it all turned out pretty good I think.  I am attaching some photos sorry the night ones arent very good I need to take some better ones. It is still pretty basic but I think both my brother and I are getting into this so hopefully next year will be even better. So here we go let me know what you think.....

My brother hand made the web for this one

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/Halloween%202007/030.jpg

We cut out the tombstones and had his girlfriends daughters paint them

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/Halloween%202007/031.jpg

Ahhh the unpleasant street style lampost this thing is great I love the effect.

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/Halloween%202007/029.jpg

My brother came up with this idea and it turned out sweet we cover the CFL bulbs in the outside lights with 99 cent plastic skulls from walgreens. We found the standard ones were still too bright so we put some black light CFLs in there and the effect was awesome. Probably my favorite part.

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/Halloween%202007/032.jpg
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/Halloween%202007/033.jpg

Heres everything at night the pictures are bad but you get an idea

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/Halloween%202007/036.jpg
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/Halloween%202007/038.jpg
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/Halloween%202007/039.jpg
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/Halloween%202007/040.jpg
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/Halloween%202007/041.jpg

We took a cheapo cheesy 2' moving ghost from walmart and removed the ghost and attached the skull thats floating across the gravyard. That needs to be tweaked yet. I think the skull is too heavy so I'm going to look for a styrofoam one somewhere around here.

All in all this was very fun and I think I could get into this hehe

Well thanks for looking


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Hah! We got another one. Now you're hooked. Looks great. Fun bunch here, stick around, it's just starting to get interesting, this is the best season...when everyone shows off their work!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job there! Love the night pics!
Your lantern/sign is awsome!
Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## suigeneris (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey that lantern is pretty cool! I bet they'll think you purchased it like that!


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Looking very good! Also it was nice to get the kids involved too : )


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like a great start! Halloween will never be the same for you again!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ahh always nice to see the newly addicted


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome, love the lantern.


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the encouraging comments. The best thing about that lantern was that it was super easy to build. It only took us about an hour.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome lanterns and floating skull!

No doubt you are a haunter at heart. Glad you joined us, and now you can never leave...ever! Wahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

If thats the first go, I can't wait to see what you do next year. Nice work.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great first haunt. 

You have a knack for this sort of thing. 

You did really good.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Job! Welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup sounds like your hooked alright 
nice pics


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

Well last night went very well for us. We had quite a few ToTers. We had many great comments which made it all worth it. We even had a few too scared to walk up to the door which gave me and evil grin hehe. But I have now decided that next year will be even better. Thanks for the great info on this forum!


----------

